# Avatar: The Way of Water - Schaut euch den ersten Teaser zum Film an!



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avatar: The Way of Water - Schaut euch den ersten Teaser zum Film an!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Bandicoot (12. Mai 2022)

Sieht ok aus, finde das kommt etwas Spät für ne Fortsetzung, der Hype ist etwas abgeklungen. Wobei Teil eins bis heute ein top 2D/3D Bild liefert, vorausgetzt man kann 3D noch schauen auf sein Gerät. Für sein alter garnicht schlecht!
Schade das es bis heute keine UHD gibt.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (12. Mai 2022)

Avatar ist bis heute der einzige 3D-Film, der mich visuell wirklich umgehauen hat.
Ich habe den in Kanada gesehen, in einem IMAX, mit Shutterbrille, das war einfach unglaublich. Da hattest du wirklich das Gefühl, du brauchst nur die Hand ausstrecken und kannst das Geschehen berühren.

Bei nachbearbeiteten Filmen nervt das inzwischen eher und die ollen Folienbrillen im normalen Kino machen das Bild so dunkel.

Edit: Ich freu mich also prinzipiell drauf.


----------



## Atma (12. Mai 2022)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Sieht ok aus, finde das kommt etwas Spät für ne Fortsetzung, der Hype ist etwas abgeklungen.


"Etwas" ist gut. Der Nachfolger kommt *viel* zu spät, mein Interesse an Avatar ist schon lange bei null angekommen obwohl ich den Film damals super fand.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. Mai 2022)

Haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker, vom Grünen ins Blaue, naja.
Hollywood ist mir zu unbeweglich, vor allem bei den Geschichten, ich wette die machen dasselbe noch einmal, die Menschen kommen wieder auf den Planeten und es dauert bis zum ende des Films bis sich die Klans vereinen um gegen sie zu kämpfen, yeaaahhhh super spannend, hätte niemand erwartet *Hust*.
Was soll da kommen was neu ist, die müssten schon einiges neu machen um an den Erfolg anknüpfen zu können.
Ich liebe den ersten Film, aber ich bin bei den Fortsetzungen sehr septisch.


----------



## Emani (12. Mai 2022)

Naja..man muss das rad nicht neu erfinden. Solche erwartungen gehen von dir dann in die Hose. 
Ähneln sich fortsetzungen nicht fast alle...??? Star Wars...Indiana Jones....lethal Weapon oder andere ????

Denk mal drüber nach.

Ich freu mich...und meine erwartungen sind ganz normal. Hauptsache man wird sehr gut Unterhalten. Und wenn 
das WOW effekt dann bei mir kommt...umso besser.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2022)

Ich freue mich auf den Film und gucke ihn  definitiv auch im Kino. 
Die Farben im Trailer sind richtig schön. 
Aber das Cameron noch 3 weitere Teile machen will verstehe ich nicht.
Eine Trilogie hätte ich noch verstanden. Aber insgesamt 5 Filme? Was will man da alles erzählen?
Und werden die überhaupt irgendwann fertig?


----------

